
Houston's third “500-year” flood in the past three years - jseliger
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2017/8/28/16211392/100-500-year-flood-meaning
======
jasode
Here's an educational 7-minute video on how hydrologists try to calculate
flood plains:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EACkiMRT0pc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EACkiMRT0pc)

